# If you feed dehdrated/freeze dried single ingredient treats, brands you prefer?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We have tried Stella & Chewy's chicken, PureBites chicken and Bravo turkey.

We have had good success with those we have tried but of course I want to hear any you would suggest. 

Thanks!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I make my own treats usually - I cook and dry out liver to use at shows and ringcraft and Maisie loves it!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I buy Dogitos dehydrated treats. I get beef, lamb, and/or goat. 
I also buy Aunt Jeni's dehydrated treats. So far I've only tried the ostrich.
They are ALL wonderful!!!! 
Google them.


----------

